# Bristol Peace Vigil : Death of 100th British Soldier Protest



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

*.*

Here's the link. Decide for yourselves what to support. I'm too ill to be bothered banging my head against the activist brick wall any longer. 

It's the most thankless thing I have ever done, and I've done it for years in constant mindnumbing pain. 

But I didn't want gratitude anyway.

http://www.bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=24438


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 6, 2005)

*This is going to get seriously confusing...*

This is a response to this, which is part of this thread.



			
				Serotonin said:
			
		

> Wait- you just bumped it yourself. Mixed messages or what.


This is being grown up then is it?


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 6, 2005)

.


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 7, 2005)

Get a life, munkeeunit.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 7, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Well, I was just starting to feel better, but now that's really pissed me off.
> 
> I do have a life! I really think I'll leave these boards for a while.
> 
> ...



No problem.  If you're 'compromising your health' by posting here, then by all means take a break.

I'm sure these boards will still be here if/when you decide to come back.


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 7, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> No problem.  If you're 'compromising your health' by posting here, then by all means take a break.
> 
> I'm sure these boards will still be here if/when you decide to come back.



Yeh, okay. I might just take a year out to reflect and finish my degree.

I've compromised my health in general.

I like you all a lot really, not just on these boards, but everyone I've come across in all the circles I've got toes in, but I feel that I've got so little back compared to what I've given out, and I'm not managing to contain that frustration any longer.

It's not the fault of people here.

Not everyone can be expected to damage their health in the name of their politics. 

And I probably shouldn't expect it of myself either!

Time out!


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 7, 2005)

Jeepers, and I thought I could be a pompous prig.

That redefines hubris form me.  Priceless.


----------

